# Looking for 20mm conical headset spacer/bearing cover..



## em3 (Dec 25, 2005)

Hello, I am in search of a carbon conical headset spacer in 20mm...essentially the top bearing cover. My buddy's SL2 came with a slim 5mm spacer/bearing cover and he needs something taller. The bike is equipped with a Cane Creek headset. I did notice that the spacers are available on the Specialized website for whopping $30 but was hoping someone might have one in their parts box that I can buy. Your help will be appreciated....thanks,
EM3


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

em3 said:


> Hello, I am in search of a carbon conical headset spacer in 20mm...essentially the top bearing cover. My buddy's SL2 came with a slim 5mm spacer/bearing cover and he needs something taller. The bike is equipped with a Cane Creek headset. I did notice that the spacers are available on the Specialized website for whopping $30 but was hoping someone might have one in their parts box that I can buy. Your help will be appreciated....thanks,
> EM3


I purchased a replacement headset for my Tarmac through my LBS and the entire assembly (bearings, CF cone spacer, 5mm spacers, etc.) cost $40. Maybe have your friend go though his LBS (and in turn they go through their rep) to see if they can get one cheaper.

Another option would be to use the 5mm cone spacer supplied and just add more spacers above it to equal the difference (15mm's).


----------



## h2o-x (Aug 8, 2008)

I am looking for one of these as well. If anyone has a source, I'd like a heads up.

Thanks,
Keith


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...fe714f1&itemid=220620241226&ff4=263602_263622


----------



## fastev (Jan 4, 2010)

Sorry for bringing back an old thread. I'm looking for the short 5mm dust cap. Have any of you gotten the taller replacement you were looking for, and if so, perhaps you're willing to part with the shorter one. Alternately, I'm willing to buy you the "aftermarket" Specialized tall cap in trade for a shorter one. Thanks!


----------



## seemana (Jul 1, 2009)

fastev...check this out. Comes in a bag of 5...that's the only downside I can see. That may take care of you.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

fastev said:


> Sorry for bringing back an old thread. * I'm looking for the short 5mm dust cap. Have any of you gotten the taller replacement *you were looking for, and if so, perhaps you're willing to part with the shorter one. Alternately, I'm willing to buy you the "aftermarket" Specialized tall cap in trade for a shorter one. Thanks!


I got the taller version with a headset replacement (thru my Spec dealer). I would think your dealer would be able to get you the shorter version thru their rep.


----------



## fastev (Jan 4, 2010)

seemana said:


> fastev...check this out. Comes in a bag of 5...that's the only downside I can see. That may take care of you.


Thanks for the link. Cool item, in fact, I might get one of those for my other bike. Unfortunately, I'm after a specific dust cap, not just a spacer.




PJ352 said:


> I got the taller version with a headset replacement (thru my Spec dealer). I would think your dealer would be able to get you the shorter version thru their rep.


Tried that too, but Specialized is out through August at least.


----------

